# 2017 Golf R Stage 2, with rear Sway bar and DCC



## BigBenson (Jun 16, 2021)

I know I am needing more negative camber in the front, but would lowering springs be the next option? If so, what springs are best for the track / Daily driving purposes?


----------



## Ambro_BlackArty (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm currently running the H&R lowering springs, but there are a few other options out there like Eibach, 034Motorsport, and RacingLine. Keep in mind that if you're gonna go often to the track, lowering springs are recommended only if your shocks are quite new, otherwise, a full coilover kit is better suited for your use. If you want a full set of coilovers, there are many brands that offer kits for the Mk7/Mk7.5, like APR, K&W (with DCC), Bilstein, Tracktive (also with DCC), 034Motorsport, and RacingLine. Something that I've noticed on my Arteon, which is based on the same platform of the Golf R, is that when lowered the tires wear unevenly, caused by too soft bushes on the front lower arm and on the rear trailing arm, which leads to too much front-back movement of the tire and the alteration of your alignment. So if you're gonna lower and increase the camber on your car with camber plates (034motorsport, SuperPro), as I did, I vividly suggest buying upgraded arms, like the Verkline, SuperPro, or 034Motorsport ones; or at least swap the bushes for polyurethane ones (SuperPro, Powerflex).


----------

